# Newbie after advice



## swinds (Jun 12, 2011)

hi - just purchased my first cnc router with a bed approx 600mm x 400mm - and going to use mach3 software - 

firstly - is this the best software to use??? before i go buy it, and while i know my way around a computer , is it user friendly

and then once i get to grips with the machine i need a really good piece of work to carve to show the wife, to convince her it wasnt a waste of money...lol

also a good source of tools for the router - i have seen lots of different ones on that famous auction site - but are they any good??? alot for china, 

any advice is most greatfully received 

many thanks 

karl


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome ....I do not know about that software ,But sure one of the smarter Gentleman will comment, good luck


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Karl.


----------

